# Beach fishing



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Can anyone tell me where in SC (charleston, myrtle beach) where there is good beach fishing. I used to live down there but never really tried surf fishing.


----------



## wizorack (May 9, 2003)

Hey Reddog, 
Well now I wouldnt consider the places I have been surf fishing good but I normally have a good time when I go. I am actually scouting out new places. I have been fishing Isle of Palms catching mostly small sharks and a few whiting off the beach. I have also fished at a inlet there <not sure of the name> right by the bridge and have caught the same with a few small bluefish. I have been wanted to find a spot in folly beach but I am told its crowded with beach goers. Which is the one thing I like about Isle of Palms. Now for Myrtle Beach,my brother goes to a fishing pier just outside Mrytle beach when the Spanish Mackeral are running and always does well. If you want more details just ask!


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Where in Isle of Palms is it not usually crowded? Is there such a place


----------

